# Discovered Bee Hive in old tree



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

2 options,you can cut the tree right above where the comb starts and put a piece of plywood over the hole with the center cut out (sort of an adaptor) to set a hive body on top of.Sometimes they will move up into the body(sometimes not).At that point you would probably want to block their original entrance to force them through your box.The other option is to make a cut down the side of the log and take a big enough chunk out to pull the brood comb out and put it in a couple of frames then suck the bees up in a bee vac and put them into the box with the brood and maybe they will stay.On the bright side you can just prop up the log and let the bees work until you decide what to do.


----------



## Wildwood (May 11, 2011)

check out my post about the swarm in the whiskey barrel, may be of some help.


----------

